# What cage is this?



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Is this a hamster heaven?

Complete hamster, gerbil, small rodent cage, on eBay (end time 22-Jul-10 16:58:12 BST)

And is this a cambridge?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hamster-cage-...mall_Animals&hash=item3f019d3b4b#ht_500wt_947


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

yep, that's a hamster heaven.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG right.... i asked would they send and I'll bet they will say no.... is anyone in London and I wil give them money to go pick it up for me?

Would it work if I got it sent to an address in london, and as all the mail is redirected up here then it would come up here? We have a house in enfield but its being rented out at the moment.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

You could ask!

The second is a cambridge yes.

It's best asking....or take the risk....cages that size...they probs want gone. I had my heaven cage sent through the post....wasn't that much!

xx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I need to arrange someone to pick it up. If its at that price I neeeeeeeeeeeed it! Are you anywhere near London.... i'd give you my IMAC for freeeee!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Is this any better....sheffield

Large Hamster Cage with tunnels and accessories on eBay (end time 25-Jul-10 17:24:31 BST)

xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun I wish I was!! Am in Manchester...not much nearer than you!! xx

Though when it is empty...I am interested in the Imac 

xx


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Someones selling one of those "Ovo" pod cage extentions as an actual cage... Idiots.

Good luck with getting the cage, I wish I could help but I'm in Manchester too!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Is this any better....sheffield
> 
> Large Hamster Cage with tunnels and accessories on eBay (end time 25-Jul-10 17:24:31 BST)
> 
> xx


How far is sheffield in the car from Merseyside? and does it require motorways! I have a fear of driving on motorways by myself!!!

Okay... so its 164 miles round trip... how much will it cost to drive there?? Can get there without using a motorway, but I didn't realise it was by Yorkshire!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nooooooooooooo....................geography!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry didn't know that!! xx


----------



## carolw (Jun 5, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> How far is sheffield in the car from Merseyside? and does it require motorways! I have a fear of driving on motorways by myself!!!
> 
> Okay... so its 164 miles round trip... how much will it cost to drive there?? Can get there without using a motorway, but I didn't realise it was by Yorkshire!!!


It is probably around 1 hour 45 min - 2 hour by car. From Manchester you can go across Snake Pass in the Peak District - a very scenic route.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

carolw said:


> It is probably around 1 hour 45 min - 2 hour by car. From Manchester you can go across Snake Pass in the Peak District - a very scenic route.


Come for a Cuppa too :lol: Im on this side of the hill x


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Come for a Cuppa too :lol: Im on this side of the hill x


Haha, if it stays cheap I will do!

How much petrol wise am I looking? Mine does 30 to the gallon. Its £1.18 here!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Haha, if it stays cheap I will do!
> 
> How much petrol wise am I looking? Mine does 30 to the gallon. Its £1.18 here!


Its £1.12 at the local morrys here :thumbup: x


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

£1.18 is the cheap stuff! Down the road its £1.23! I only fill up at shell or BP, cos my car doesn't like supermarket fuel! haha

So how much would it cost to sheffield? I'm good at maths, but too tired to work it out!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> £1.18 is the cheap stuff! Down the road its £1.23! I only fill up at shell or BP, cos my car doesn't like supermarket fuel! haha
> 
> So how much would it cost to sheffield? I'm good at maths, but too tired to work it out!


I think the BP is £1.15 not certain though! Cant help you with the maths :lol: sorry x


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Right... if my car does 30 to gallon and its 164 miles

that would be.... 164/30=5.46

So thats 5.5 gallons needed

1 gallon is £5.90 so 5 would be £32.45

Is £32.45 in petrol worth it?


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes! I say that it's worth it! That hamster heaven looks in really good shape, plus it comes with extras, and in the description it says that it also comes with a basket of hamster things  Sooo, a brand new hamster heaven these days costs around £80, so it's worth it, and your hamster will be very happy


----------



## carolw (Jun 5, 2009)

You can travel from Liverpool to Sheffield by train or National Express Coach quite easily - there are sometimes cheap offers with National Express (often around £9 each way) which may end up being cheaper than the petrol.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi just seen this....and no interest....and will post for a fiver. Not sure it is a Cambridge....can't really tell....but its the style.

cage with bits on eBay (end time 24-Jul-10 22:02:25 BST)

 xx

ps can't believe i'm getting addicted to finding cages for other people lol!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh dont think it is a Cambridge. xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Oh dont think it is a Cambridge. xx


Huh? I'm 100% sure it is, I got one myself and it's a spitting image.

But I can't see the bigger green ladder, only the small one connected the two platforms x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Huh? I'm 100% sure it is, I got one myself and it's a spitting image.
> 
> But I can't see the bigger green ladder, only the small one connected the two platforms x


Lol oops sorry I don't know never seen one in real life!!

I was going by the shelves....the ones on the pics of the cambridges that ive seen are shaped at the sides....but these are flat thats all!!

My bad!!!!!!!! Well this might be a better/cheaper option! xx


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Huh? I'm 100% sure it is, I got one myself and it's a spitting image.
> 
> But I can't see the bigger green ladder, only the small one connected the two platforms x


The cage in link is 100 % not a Savic Cambridge.
Is a bit cheaper and few cm smaller look-a-like. 
(A penthouse 'home sweet home' to be precise)


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Huh? I'm 100% sure it is, I got one myself and it's a spitting image.
> 
> But I can't see the bigger green ladder, only the small one connected the two platforms x


I'm 110% sure that it is in fact, not a cambridge  The cambridge doesn't have ladders like that, and also the shelves are completely different! And also there are no tubes coming out of cambridge shelves.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Lol oops sorry I don't know never seen one in real life!!
> 
> I was going by the shelves....the ones on the pics of the cambridges that ive seen are shaped at the sides....but these are flat thats all!!
> 
> My bad!!!!!!!! Well this might be a better/cheaper option! xx


Just looked at my own cambridge. Only one side is flat on each shelf....like the one in the pic



Myth said:


> The cage in link is 100 % not a Savic Cambridge.
> Is a bit cheaper and few cm smaller look-a-like.
> (A penthouse 'home sweet home' to be precise)
> 
> Cambridge isn't that big, looks the right height to fit the two shelves in





ashleighhhhh said:


> I'm 110% sure that it is in fact, not a cambridge  The cambridge doesn't have ladders like that, and also the shelves are completely different! And also there are no tubes coming out of cambridge shelves.


And what do you mean tubes? There are no tubes with the cambridge, are you thinking of hamster heaven?

Do you want picture proof? x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh i couldnt tell you as i have never seen one in real life....

but.....

love your new pics.....your cats are so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Oh i couldnt tell you as i have never seen one in real life....
> 
> but.....
> 
> love your new pics.....your cats are so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  xx


Haha, thanks! Just did them today 

Seen as I've just taken pictures, I might aswel post them!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Haha, thanks! Just did them today
> 
> Seen as I've just taken pictures, I might aswel post them!
> View attachment 47826
> ...


Uh oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....EMPTY CAGE ALERT!!!! :scared:

This needs filling and filling quick!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Uh oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....EMPTY CAGE ALERT!!!! :scared:
> 
> This needs filling and filling quick!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> xx


LMAO:lol::lol:

According to my mum, I have too many hamsters already (one) lol
She's started to loosen up a little so might give in 

FAT CHANCE :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> LMAO:lol::lol:
> 
> According to my mum, I have too many hamsters already (one) lol
> She's started to loosen up a little so might give in
> ...


Hint......show lots of pictures of baby hamsters!!!!!  xx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Just buy them, and hide them!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> Just buy them, and hide them!


That's easier said then done :laugh:

I could put them in the loft and go up there when nobody see's me:thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

That woman in sheffield won't post the hamster heaven.............. That annys me. All you gotta do is put bubble wrap wound it! and take it to the post office! I'm kicking myself as that one in London said yeah to posting and then I bloody missed it and it went for a fiver GRRRRRR

Do I really want it enough to pay that much for it? - considering I have no job :/ I'd never ever buy it if it went for that price and it in my local area. Hmm i'm going to look at busses....


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> That woman in sheffield won't post the hamster heaven.............. That annys me. All you gotta do is put bubble wrap wound it! and take it to the post office! I'm kicking myself as that one in London said yeah to posting and then I bloody missed it and it went for a fiver GRRRRRR
> 
> Do I really want it enough to pay that much for it? - considering I have no job :/ I'd never ever buy it if it went for that price and it in my local area. Hmm i'm going to look at busses....


Where in Sheffield are they? x


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Not sure! Shall ask!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Just looked at my own cambridge. Only one side is flat on each shelf....like the one in the pic
> 
> And what do you mean tubes? There are no tubes with the cambridge, are you thinking of hamster heaven?
> 
> Do you want picture proof? x


Nooooooooooo!! I'm talking about the tubes on the shelf in the link! cage with bits on eBay (end time 24-Jul-10 22:02:25 BST)

There is a tube coming out of the shelf on the picture, which means it's not a cambridge, as the cambridge has no tubes in the shelves  And the ladders on the picture aren't cambridge ones either, as cambridge ladders are solid. And the whole shelf in the picture is flat(besides the tube hole), so I don't know what you mean by saying that only half is flat??

ETA: I just looked at the pictures that you have taken, and that is in fact a cambridge, but the one on the ebay link is not, compare the picture of your cambridge and shelves to the one on ebay, and you will see the difference


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Nooooooooooo!! I'm talking about the tubes on the shelf in the link! cage with bits on eBay (end time 24-Jul-10 22:02:25 BST)
> 
> There is a tube coming out of the shelf on the picture, which means it's not a cambridge, as the cambridge has no tubes in the shelves  And the ladders on the picture aren't cambridge ones either, as cambridge ladders are solid. And the whole shelf in the picture is flat(besides the tube hole), so I don't know what you mean by saying that only half is flat??
> 
> ETA: I just looked at the pictures that you have taken, and that is in fact a cambridge, but the one on the ebay link is not, compare the picture of your cambridge and shelves to the one on ebay, and you will see the difference


This was the OP's orignal link...wasn't it??:confused1: lol
Hamster cage and extras on eBay (end time 25-Jul-10 18:58:25 BST)


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Yup! Is that a cambridge?


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> Yup! Is that a cambridge?


Yes, it is! lol x

Bit confused how ashleighh got a diff link though:confused1::laugh:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I think Niki posted one a while back!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Yes, it is! lol x
> 
> Bit confused how ashleighh got a diff link though:confused1::laugh:


ashleighhhhh is referring to the one i found! xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> ashleighhhhh is referring to the one i found! xx


ohhhhhhhhhhhh, I didn't read all the replies  x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhh, I didn't read all the replies  x




Why is there no sulking emoticon!!!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Why is there no sulking emoticon!!!


:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:

:lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:
> 
> :lol:


Awwww....who can be upset when I see that little face......STEWIE'S I mean!!!! :thumbup: hugs xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Awwww....who can be upset when I see that little face......STEWIE'S I mean!!!! :thumbup: hugs xx


:001_wub:......but seriously, he's still fiesty devil! Doesn't like it when I grab him from his cage, but out the cage he's a little angel:aureola:

His red eyes drew me in, it was his plan all along!! :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh bless him!!! He is a beauty!! xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Oh bless him!!! He is a beauty!! xx


Stop saying that, he's strutting around his cage :lol: x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

But he has a teeny head....it could do with enlargening!! Hehe!!!!  xx


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Sorry about all the confusion!!! I didn't see the other link :blushing:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Sorry about all the confusion!!! I didn't see the other link :blushing:


That's ok, I probably confused you a little too :laugh: xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Tell me to stop if you want....but another hamster heaven in Sheffield...

Large Hamster Cage with tunnels and accessories on eBay (end time 25-Jul-10 17:24:31 BST)

xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Am so stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...............this i have alread posted up!!!!!!!!!!!

Please ignore me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Am so stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...............this i have alread posted up!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please ignore me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


Are you by any chance blonde? :lol: x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm not THAT intelligent!!!!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> I'm not THAT intelligent!!!!


Yay, that makes me intelligent:thumbup: lol x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Yay, that makes me intelligent:thumbup: lol x


Course you are deary!!!! HAHAHA!!!!!!!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

